#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Georgia Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Pics from my trip to Tilibisi & Georgia.

Friendly people, nice food & wine, cheap prices.. scenic countryside

Funfact: A lot of nationalities are welcome visa-free for 1 year at a time..  :Very Happy:  Could be a nice place to live for a few months in the summer

Turkish Sunset Traveling


A lovely loom


Ride up Mt Mtatsminda on the funicular tram for a nice view of the city.

Had some fresh pomegranate juice.












I swear this cat was smiling


Parliament




Liberty Square


The Sioni Cathedral


Bridge of Peace & The River




Wine shops aplenty


Georgian Snack "Churchkhela"


 Some food pics


Soup


Adjarian khachapuri


Soup Dumplings


 More from the old town







More to come

----------


## Chittychangchang

Another outstanding travel thread Punty!

----------


## David48atTD

^ Indeed


One of the prettyist girls I've ever met was from Georgia

Well played Punter

----------


## Neverna

Well done, Punty.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Top work Puntski. Cheers.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have recently read that Georgia is one of the least expensive places to travel to and live. Punter, are you able to confirm any prices of hotels, food, living expenses or any other items you found to be very inexpensive?

----------


## Luigi

One thing is sure about yer travels around the Eastern Bloc-ish areas, the street cleaners do a damn good job. Though I suspect it's more a cultural thing not to litter and to keep the place clean and tidy.

----------


## katie23

Great pics, Punty. You're the traveller of the year!  :Smile:

----------


## fiddler

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing. 
I'm planning a hiking trip there this coming July. 
I hear only good things about the country.  (except I probably have to learn some Russian language)
I especially like the picture of the carpets for sale. 
Maybe I'll even try to bring one back somehow. 
Thanks again.

----------


## happynz

Top work.

----------


## Dillinger

Another top travel thread with great pics from our Worldly Traveller.

 Top work Puntski

----------


## ShrewedPunter

The hot sulphur water baths

Was about £30 booking for one private room for an hour with 2 body scrub massages.

----------


## Bettyboo

Fine pics (excluding this legs)...

----------


## stroller

> Was about £30 booking for one private room for an hour with 2 body scrub massages.


And how much for the 'special' services?  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> And how much for the 'special' services?


Great pick Punty, you've got this off pat now - keep em comin.

Stroller, i feel pretty sure he's never looked into canine culinary options, weirdo.

----------


## Klondyke

Will not drop to Atlanta to say Hello to Jimmy Carter?  :Smile: 




> *Georgia: Stop Calling Me "Gruzia"*
>  Jun 28, 2011
> Even in linguistics and nomenclature, Tbilisi is keen to embrace Western ways, it seems. The Georgian government on June 27 told the world to quit using the Russian name for Georgia, "Gruzia," and to switch to the international, English-language version, "Georgia."
> 
> Georgian Deputy Foreign Minister Nino Kalandadze told reporters on June 27 that it is "of special importance" to Georgia to be called Georgia. She claimed that South Korea, which uses "Gruzia" in Korean, already agreed to make the switch.
> 
> But this could prove an uphill task. In fact, Georgia goes by many names around the world: "Georgia" in English, "Gurjistan" in Turkish, "Gruzia" in Russian, "Vrastan" in Armenian.
> There's also the problem of ongoing confusion between Georgia and the southern US state of the same name.
> 
> Somehow lost in all this jumble is what Georgians themselves call their country -- "Sakartvelo," meaning, literally, "a place for kartvelians (Georgians)." But that's another story.

----------


## Klondyke

“Since April 2015, Japan calls my country Georgia. I am from Georgia and not from Gruzia,"- Levan Gorgadze told Japanese journalist who described Georgia as Gruzia (Russian exonym of the country).


https://www.georgianjournal.ge/sport...urnalists.html

----------


## kmart

Great thread and pics, as usual SP.

----------


## David48atTD

> I'm planning a hiking trip there this coming July.



Great, and, as a point of difference ... take some shots of the fairer sex*


































* the pretty ones please   :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

^ Indeed.....don't keep us in suspense !

Wonderful shots so far though.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

All of this was part of a day trip group tour that cost about £28pp

Bodbe Monestary

















Sighnaghi Wall





Sighnaghi Town













Some cheese pasty thing from the bakery



Caucasus Mountains



Wine tasting at Vineria Kakheti

----------


## Klondyke

> Wine tasting at Vineria Kakheti


Many years ago I came across a cognac named Gruzia or something like this. Haven't you sen some?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Many years ago I came across a cognac named Gruzia or something like this. Haven't you sen some?


Yeah I think that's the clear drink in my pic

----------


## Klondyke

> Yeah I think that's the clear drink in my pic


I don't think it's clear, it's brandy. 

Now I have found it, still marketed in Russia under Грузинский коньяк - Gruzinskij cognac, different grades

https://winestyle.ru/cognac/georgia/

----------


## ShrewedPunter

The National Museum.. only  £2 entry 



Stone age humans







Biodiversity area














Art & Artifacts area










Soviet Occupation area











Dinner



All the cafes have mulled wine it seems

----------


## pseudolus

What an extraordinary looking cat.

----------


## David48atTD

> 


I haven't seen a Lada since my days in the Ukraine.

Excellent trip report.

----------


## Luigi

> Lada


How do you double the value of a Lada?

Leave a Mars bar on the dash.

Har, har. 


God help any kid who was unfortunate enough to have one in the family when we were growing up.  :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> What an extraordinary looking cat.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## reddog

^
That cat is a reincarnation of Joe Stalin,another well known Georgian.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Day trip to Mtskheta via metro then taxi.



Svetitskhoveli Cathedral

























Soup, BBQ Beef & Pork dinner

----------


## Klondyke

> ^
> That cat is a reincarnation of Joe Stalin,another well known Georgian.


Some will claim a reincarnation to another well known Georgian Mikheil Saakashvili...

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## ShrewedPunter



----------


## Latindancer

> What an extraordinary looking cat.


Indeed...it is. 

I have seen  so-called Russian Blue cats here in Oz, but that cat really LOOKS quite different....in the same subtle ways that Russian people look different from us. A parallel path of evolution, and exotic genetic input  for a few thousand years, I guess.

----------


## grasshopper

Nice report, SP. Are the Georgians Russian or Greek Orthdox adherents in the main?

Noted also the photo/s of the mosque, so I guess there is a Muslim component of the population.

It looks a pretty cold & bleak countryside or is that just due to the time of your visit?

If you have more information about this trip, let her rip!

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jabir

Great thread, food looks delish, some place to chill out, thanks.

----------


## Looper

Great pics punty and top travelling destinations as always!




> What an extraordinary looking cat.


It looks like a CGI cat from a movie that is about to open its mouth and start speaking.

----------


## fishlocker

Great thread Punter. Looks a top spot to do some sightseeing.  The weather decent that time of year? It doesn't look too hot or too cold. No snow anyway from what I saw. Looks good to me.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Few pics old town and the cable car view






























Most cafes have wine and it's the same price as a coffee

----------


## happynz

Enjoying these pictures...

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Great thread Punter. Looks a top spot to do some sightseeing.  The weather decent that time of year? It doesn't look too hot or too cold. No snow anyway from what I saw. Looks good to me.


Generally warm in the day despite  this time of year.

Still cold in the evening... tho

----------


## Luigi

> 


Strange, the writing looks quite Thai (some are very similar, but in mirror image or upside down)

One of them in particular is (in some fonts) the numeral 7 ๗ but in mirror image. Along with Yor Yak, Ngo Ngu , and Gor Gai.

----------


## NamPikToot

Great thread, again..

That beer is a nightmare, try pronouncing that pissed....

----------


## happynz

^^ in an Andy McNab novel that was set in Georgia he referred the writing as "paperclip".

----------


## Luigi

Quite a few a very similar to certain Thai letters in certain fonts.

----------


## NamPikToot

NA....nah i give up, just give me one of them there beers.......

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Georgia Trip is finished.. I deffo want to go back in the summer some year

 here's some bonus pics of my mini stopover trip to Istanbul..

It's cold and wet can't say I'm too enthusiastic

Airport



The Bosporus early morning




Out n about

----------


## reinvented

2000 years of history and 4 plus civilizations, what's there not to be fussed about?
the serenity of the blue mosque and the building sight of the hagia Sophia?
Life on Istakal and great food cheaper than Thailand

each to their own and great thread but...
like my wife complaining about Rome being old

----------


## Luigi

The Top Gear Grand Tour team just did a special on Georgia.

https://1337x.to/torrent/3664081/The...-AAC5-1-Rapta/

Well done. Worth a watch. 

Think puntie's in it around the half hour mark.

----------


## Klondyke

At the moment, not so easy to get in (Luigi cancelling...)

*In Georgia, complained of the suspension of the tourist flow from Russia

*


In Tbilisi, complained of the suspension of the tourist flow from Russia, writes RIA Novosti .

Local residents engaged in serving tourists, upset the decision of the Russian authorities to suspend flights and the sale of tours to Georgia. “Citizens of Russia often come. I cannot give you information about the exact number of Russians who have now settled in our hotel, but there are enough of them, ”they told the agency in one of the hotels in the city, adding that the season had just begun.

Putin forbade Russian airlines to fly to Georgia

Russian tourists will be taken out of the country because of the security threat
Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin banned Russian airlines from carrying out air passenger services (including commercial) from Russia to Georgia. The Russian leader also instructed the government to ensure the return of Russians who are temporarily in Georgia to their homeland.

On June 20, several thousand participants of the protest rally began storming the parliament building. Head of Ministry of Internal Affairs of Georgia Giorgi Gahar declared his readiness to resign against the backdrop of protests in the capital. A few hours later, the police used tear gas and rubber bullets against the protesters. According to the latest data, 240 people were injured, 80 of them were police officers.

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/06/22/georgia_tur/

----------


## bsnub

> In Georgia, complained of the suspension of the tourist flow from Russ


More shit propaganda from you eh comrade?

----------


## Klondyke

^obsession...

----------

